# Nieuwe .nl mirror van Gentoo

## The DJ

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben onderdeel van de commissie die de ftp server van de Universiteit Twente onderhoud. Zoals jullie misschien weten is recentelijk het gehele rekencentrum van deze universiteit afgebrand. Er wordt hard aangewerkt om alles terug te brengen en het grote voordeel is, dat alles nu nieuw en krachtig is. De ftpserver is dus weer online en beter dan ooit.

Wat specificaties. De server is een P4 2.4Ghz met 500Mb DDR RAM en 400Gb HD ruimte (alweer vol, maar we zijn alweer aan het loby'en voor meer ruimte dus wees niet ongerust). De server heeft de beschikking over een 100Mbit verbinding met de 10Gbit uplink van de uni. naar Surfnet (de provider van het hogeronderwijs) en deze 100Mbit wordt binnenkort waarschijnlijk zelfs 1Gbit. 

We mirroren op dit moment de distrofiles via rsync van www.ibiblio.org en doen dat meerdere keren per dag.

We zijn beschikbaar via:

ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo

http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo

rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo

Zo snel de IPv6 verbinding hersteld is (enkele dagen nog waarschijnlijk) zijn we ook via dezelfde adressen en via die drie protocollen via IPv6 te bereiken.

Om gebruik te maken van de server kun je het beste je /etc/make.conf file zo aanpassen:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo"

We hebben ook een portage mirror, helaas bestaat er vanwege universiteitsregels momenteel geen kans opgenomen te worden in de round robin DNS van gentoo.

Wil je toch gebruik maken van onze server, voeg dan de volgende regel toe onder je GENTOO_MIRRORS regel in /etc/make.conf

SYNC="rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo-portage"

Mocht je problemen klachten etc hebben, dan kan je mailen met hartman@REMOVESPAMEXTENSION.snt.utwente.nl of ftpcom@REMOVESPAMEXTENSION.snt.utwente.nl

Met vriendelijk groet,

Derk-Jan HartmanLast edited by The DJ on Mon Dec 16, 2002 4:54 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zwik

OE goed werk  :Smile:  . Dit zal wel een stuk sneller gaan dan de ibiblislow servers. 

Misschien is het ook leuk om een Nederlandse versie van www.gentoo.org te maken? De duitsers hebben dat ook www.gentoo.de en zo zijn er nog een paar. Leuk idee?

----------

## The DJ

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Misschien is het ook leuk om een Nederlandse versie van www.gentoo.org te maken? De duitsers hebben dat ook www.gentoo.de en zo zijn er nog een paar. Leuk idee?

 

Prima idee, maar ik ga het niet uitvoeren  :Wink:  Ik heb al veel te veel werk op de plank liggen. 

mvg DJ

----------

## 2COOL4-U

Als je gentoo.nl een beetje inhoud kan geven is zou 't een prachtig idee zijn. Maar ik kan me niet zo 1, 2, 3 iets voorstellen waarvoor je een Nederlandse gentoo site zou willen hebben  :Smile: .

----------

## zwik

Die rsync mirror is niet je van het hoor.

Hij download de screenshots die op de site staan als ik emerge sync doe. Lijkt  me niet goed  :Wink:  . Die andere server heb ik nog niet getest

----------

## The DJ

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Die rsync mirror is niet je van het hoor.
> 
> Hij download de screenshots die op de site staan als ik emerge sync doe. Lijkt  me niet goed  . Die andere server heb ik nog niet getest

 

Dan heb je waarschijnlijk rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo te pakken gehad. Daar staan inderdaad onder andere de screenshots bij (waarom das me een raadsel, maar tis wat ibiblio.org heeft staan).

Ik gebruik zelf al enkele dagen rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo-portage en ik heb nergens last van. Maar mocht het toch echt een probleem zijn, schroom niet het te melden

DJ

----------

## zwik

 *The DJ wrote:*   

>  *zwik wrote:*   Die rsync mirror is niet je van het hoor.
> 
> Hij download de screenshots die op de site staan als ik emerge sync doe. Lijkt  me niet goed  . Die andere server heb ik nog niet getest 
> 
> Dan heb je waarschijnlijk rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo te pakken gehad. Daar staan inderdaad onder andere de screenshots bij (waarom das me een raadsel, maar tis wat ibiblio.org heeft staan).
> ...

 

Hmm je hebt gelijk. dan heb ik er dus flink overheen gelezen. Maar het werkt nu. Bedankt  :Smile:  .

----------

## iKiddo

 *2COOL4-U wrote:*   

> Toppie! Alleen een ding: tegenwoordig staat GENTOO_MIRRORS= in /etc/make.globals

 

*FOEI*

Het klopt dat die variable in make.globals staat, maar je mag make.globals _NIET_ veranderen. Vandaar dat er een .conf bestaat, die is voor alle aanpassingen. De juiste manier is dus om in je make.conf de oude variabele uit make.globals te copieeren en naar eigen wens aan te passen !!!

DIT IS BELANGRIJK!

Verander je make.globals weer terug zoals hij eerst was en voeg de volgende regels onderaan je make.conf:

```
#Gebruik de UT mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo-portage"
```

Onthoud dus: Alle aanpassingen in make.conf maken! Laat make.globals met rust!

(make.conf wordt na make.globals gesourced dus, onafhankelijk van wat er in make.globals staat, worden, normaal gesproken, de variabelen uit make.conf gebruikt)

*edit* Je kan maar 1 sync server aan wijzen (vandaar ook dat ingewikkelde load-balance systeem?).Last edited by iKiddo on Mon Dec 16, 2002 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rroet

MOOI, kan ik m'n suffert in Telecity eindelijk updaten.

----------

## 2COOL4-U

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

>  *2COOL4-U wrote:*   Toppie! Alleen een ding: tegenwoordig staat GENTOO_MIRRORS= in /etc/make.globals 
> 
> *FOEI*
> 
> Het klopt dat die variable in make.globals staat, maar je mag make.globals _NIET_ veranderen. Vandaar dat er een .conf bestaat, die is voor alle aanpassingen. De juiste manier is dus om in je make.conf de oude variabele uit make.globals te copieeren en naar eigen wens aan te passen !!!
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  <-= Diepe schaamte! 

Het staat ook nog eens in CAPS in make.globals geschreven. 3000x sorry dat ik die opmerking gemaakt heb!

voor iedereen die make.globals heeft veranderd en de oude regels niet gecomment heeft maar verwijderd, dit waren de originele waarden in /etc/make.globals:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## The DJ

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> SYNC="rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo-portage rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ...

 

Ik wist niet dat dit mogelijk was. Had het wel bij GENTOO_MIRRORS zien staan, maar had niet begrepen dat het ook voor SYNC werkte.

bedankt, DJ

----------

## iKiddo

Nee, fout van mij. Dat is ook niet mogelijk  :Sad: .

Toen ik het probeerde kreeg ik allerlei errors, maar was het vergeten hierboven aan te passen, bij deze.

----------

## iKiddo

The DJ, weet jij hoe vaak de mirrors geupdate worden? Op de gentoo rsync mirrors is nu (dinsdag half vier) de brakke portage (2.0.45-r6) al gemasked, maar op die van de UT nog niet  :Sad: . Dat is nu al zo'n twee uur zo !?

Bedankt voor de snelle server!

----------

## The DJ

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

> The DJ, weet jij hoe vaak de mirrors geupdate worden? Op de gentoo rsync mirrors is nu (dinsdag half vier) de brakke portage (2.0.45-r6) al gemasked, maar op die van de UT nog niet . Dat is nu al zo'n twee uur zo !?
> 
> Bedankt voor de snelle server!

 

Normaal gesproken iedere 2 uur. 

Maar zie net in de logfiles het volgende staan:

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(97)

Ik gok dat er het een en ander stuk is in ons dns systeem ofzo. Ik ga er meteen achteraan.

DJ

----------

## The DJ

Zo te zien is die r6 al weg inmiddels, dus bovenstaand probleem is waarschijnlijk niet gerelateerd.

DJ

----------

## iKiddo

Hartstikke bedankt! -r6 is inderdaad alweer een tijdje gemasked.

----------

## heijs

Wow, deze mirror is snel!  :Smile: 

Ik haal 480 kbyte/s met Essent@home in Groningen!

----------

## cpwins

 *heijs wrote:*   

> Wow, deze mirror is snel! 
> 
> Ik haal 480 kbyte/s met Essent@home in Groningen!

 

Ikke lekker meer ...   :Cool: 

----------

## Rroet

7.63mbyte/sec ook snel genoeg ?

----------

## zwik

Opscheppers  :Wink:  .

----------

## Rroet

Jup  :Smile:  en ik zit niet eens op het campus  :Very Happy: 

Ik heb een servertje in de AMS-IX zone te Amsterdam  :Wink: 

----------

## Stuartje

 *Rroet wrote:*   

> Jup  en ik zit niet eens op het campus 
> 
> Ik heb een servertje in de AMS-IX zone te Amsterdam 

 

Ik heb een servertje in GlobalSwitch op de uplink van Netholding

http://www.spacecake.be/info/  :Razz: 

----------

## Zu`

The DJ, bedankt voor de tijd die je er in steekt om deze mirror lekker te doen runnen, dit is voor mij de snelste Gentoo mirror! (ik gebruik em alleen voor distfiles, voor rsync gebruik ik liever rsync.gentoo.org -- vanwege de round robin DNS).

Ook tof zijn de *BSD files op de ftp, ik gebruik de mirror ook in FreeBSD.

Keep up the good work  :Cool: 

----------

## The DJ

 *Zu` wrote:*   

> The DJ, bedankt voor de tijd die je er in steekt om deze mirror lekker te doen runnen, dit is voor mij de snelste Gentoo mirror! (ik gebruik em alleen voor distfiles, voor rsync gebruik ik liever rsync.gentoo.org -- vanwege de round robin DNS).
> 
> Ook tof zijn de *BSD files op de ftp, ik gebruik de mirror ook in FreeBSD.
> 
> Keep up the good work 

 

Ben niet de enige die daar hard aan werkt hoor. Gelukkig niet. Ik kom nu al om in het werk. De server moet hard werken nu. Voornamelijk vanwege ons archief game patches, dat erg populair is. Gelukkig krijgen we binnenkort 1Gbit, want daar zit wel de bottle neck nu.

Enne dit is nog niet volledig zeker, maar waarschijnlijk gaan we ook ftp.nl.debian.org worden  :Wink: 

En dan maken we ook goede kans om toestemming te krijgen om te worden opgenomen in de round robin DNS van gentoo  :Wink: 

DJ

----------

## biroed

The DJ,

Ik gebruik prozilla voor de distfiles maar krijg 1 of 2 connecties i.p.v. 4.

Worden meerdere connecties per ip door jullie geblokt?

----------

## balk

Top, lekker snel! Openoffice in 30 seconden binnen  :Razz:  Alleen jammer dat inloggen zo langzaam gaat en dat je maar 2 draadjes open kan gooien. Als je  prozilla gebruikt zit je tegen 2 x 'Login Denied' aan te kijken.

Weet jij toevallig of er ook een Delftse mirror is? Scheelt je weer wat bandbreedte

----------

## The DJ

 *balk wrote:*   

> Top, lekker snel! Openoffice in 30 seconden binnen  Alleen jammer dat inloggen zo langzaam gaat en dat je maar 2 draadjes open kan gooien. Als je  prozilla gebruikt zit je tegen 2 x 'Login Denied' aan te kijken.
> 
> Weet jij toevallig of er ook een Delftse mirror is? Scheelt je weer wat bandbreedte

 

Er is dacht ik geen delftse mirror.

Inloggen langzaam?? dat probleem heb ik nog niet eerder gezien. Komt misschien van prozilla.

Er is inderdaad een max van 2 logins. Dit omdat we last hebben van mensen met download versnellers. Meer logins betekent minder resources aan de server kant. Aan de client kant gaat het met die downloadversnellers dan vaak iets sneller, maar aan de serverkant gaat het eigenlijk allemaal een stukje langzamer.

Als we dat zouden toestaan, dan zou het aantal verbingen bijna 1,5x zo veel zijn

----------

## balk

 *The DJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inloggen langzaam?? dat probleem heb ik nog niet eerder gezien. Komt misschien van prozilla.
> 
> Er is inderdaad een max van 2 logins. Dit omdat we last hebben van mensen met download versnellers. Meer logins betekent minder resources aan de server kant. Aan de client kant gaat het met die downloadversnellers dan vaak iets sneller, maar aan de serverkant gaat het eigenlijk allemaal een stukje langzamer.
> ...

 

Als ik de http server neem gaat het wel snel. De vergelijking was krom omdat de ibiblio server via http aangesproken wordt. Jammer maar begrijpelijk van het aantal connecties. Prozilla hengelt automagisch 4 lijntjes uit en ik gebruikte het toen ik nog aan een erg langzame internetverbinding woonde. Nu heb ik het echter niet meer nodig (100mbit) maar het ziet er leuker uit dan wget  :Smile: 

Ik richt prozilla wel af op 2 connecties over http en dan ben ik blij!

[offtopic]

cool!

```
herman root # time emerge openoffice -f

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.0.1-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/OOo_1.0.1_source.tar.bz2

All Done: Download Succesfull!

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

real    0m31.141s

user    0m1.280s

sys     0m4.170s
```

Het werkt prima nu!

----------

## DarkHelmet

En toen was die down? Ik kan hem iig niet pingen....

Is er ergens een status pagina voor deze server?

Ook raar trouwens dat verschillende bestanden door emerge niet gevonden kunnen worden op de ibiblio server :S

----------

## The DJ

Tijdens de brand vorig jaar zijn we al ons materiaal kwijt geraakt.

Vandaar dat er nu ook zo'n mooie gloednieuwe computer staat.

We zijn echter ook alle websites voor alle verschillende projecten en verenigingen (enkele honderden sites) kwijt geraakt omdat er enkel on site backups daarvan bestonden. Niet echt essentiele data allemaal, maar toch wel lastig nu het allemaal weg is. Er wordt op het moment druk gewerkt, zowel door ons, als door de centrale computerdienst van de universiteit, om alles terug te krijgen.

Een nieuwe site voor ftp.snt.utwente.nl cq. ftp.nl.debian.org is in de maak, maar compleet afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid tijd die ik beschikbaar heb.

BTW. elke maandag tussen 6 en 7 uur 's avonds heeft Surfnet (de provider van alle universiteiten in NL) standaard een onderhoud uurtje. Dit resulteert nogal eens in verbroken verbindingen etc.

----------

## DarkHelmet

INloggen gaat vanuit Hogeschool Rotterdam ook traaf (via FTP dus) en das ook surfnet...

En elke week verbinding eruit door onderhoud? Hoezo? Stoffen ze de stekkertjes dan allemaal af?   :Razz: 

----------

## bint

Vraagje:

wat is een round robin DNS eigenlijk??

----------

## iKiddo

Als je als rsync server rsync.gentoo.org gebruikt, dan rsync je niet met de rsync.gentoo.org server. De rsync.gentoo.org server is heeft een lijst met rsync servers die door drobbins (daniel robbins, de gentoo CEO, vandaar robin in round robin) zijn gecertificeerd. (Dan weet je dat je niet allemaal gehackede dingen binnen krijgt die niet in de officiele portage tree staan.) Vervolgens wijst rsync.gentoo.org je door naar een "echte" rsync server uit het lijstje. De volgende die contact maakt wordt naar een andere rsync server gestuurd.

Op deze manier is de belasting op de servers minimaal en kan er dus goed gebruik gemaakt worden van het feit dat meerdere mensen bereid zijn de portage tree te mirroren.

Dit hele systeem wordt de "Round Robbin DNS" genoemd. Round, omdat het lijstje steeds herhaald; als de rsync.gentoo.org onderaan het lijstje is, begint hij weer bovenaan. Robbin, omdat (zoals hierboven vermeld/uitgelegd) de CEO van Gentoo Technologies inc. (baas van de gentoo distro dus) Daniel Robbins heet. DNS omdat rsync.gentoo.org een aantal servers in 1 domein naam (Domain Name) verzameld en daarbij als server optreedt (Server).

----------

## Arzie

iKiddo: klopt, behalve het feit dat robin naar Daniel Robbins genoemd is. Voor zover ik weet berust het ergens anders op, maar wat, dat weet ik niet precies. Round robin slaat gewoon op het feit dat het een simpele manier van loadbalancing is, elke volgende user krijgt de volgende server uit de lijst toegewezen.

----------

## Cleotis

 *Arzie wrote:*   

> elke volgende user krijgt de volgende server uit de lijst toegewezen.

 

http://www.techweb.com/encyclopedia/defineterm?term=round+robin&x=0&y=0

Round robin: alles één na één, altijd opnieuw

----------

## The DJ

 *DarkHelmet wrote:*   

> INloggen gaat vanuit Hogeschool Rotterdam ook traaf (via FTP dus) en das ook surfnet...
> 
> En elke week verbinding eruit door onderhoud? Hoezo? Stoffen ze de stekkertjes dan allemaal af?  

 

Ja dat vraag ik me nu ook regelmatig af. Meeste is ook maar van korte duur hoor, maar het is wel vaak irritant. Maar goed, kost ons bijna niets, dus wie zijn wij om er over te zeuren.

----------

## progster

dat die robin van drobbins komt is wel bs, de naam bestaat al véél langer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The term comes from the French word ruban which actually means ribbon, so somewhere in history this word was corrupted and idiomized.
> 
> In the 17th or 18th century, when peasants in France wanted to complain to the king using a petition, the usual reaction from the monarch was to seize the two or three people on top of that petition list and execute them, so naturally nobody wanted to have his name on top of it.
> ...

 

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Round_robin

----------

